# Calling all call makers - Win a Blank



## justturnin

What size blank do you need and for what call? 

That's it, I would like to expand my Yin-Yang Game Call line to more than just the 1.5"sq x 6.5" (which will be moving up to a 1.75"sq x 7").

So I ask you, the call makers, what size blanks do you use and what type of call do you use it on? I would like to add one or two more options to my game calls so I will take this info and try to come up with blanks that can satisfy most if not all. Duplicate answers are ok, it helps me gauge interest in a specific size.

Up for grabs just for answering will be your choice of one of my Yin-Yang 1.5"sq x 6.5" call blanks.

Here are the blanks the winner will have to choose from. From left to right:
Elm Burl - Red and Silver 
Black Locust Burl - Dark Brown and Copper 
Maple Burl - Black and Gold 
Oak Burl - Green and Brown












Fine Print:
Only one winner but if I get a lot of responses I will add a second or possibly a third winner. Only one entry into the drawing per person. I will use a random number generator to select the winner and your number will be the order you post in, so if you make the 10th post w/ dimensions your number is 10. Only post giving dimensions will be entered into the drawing. I would like to limit this to only call makers who are speaking from experience. Post will close Friday 8/30 at noon and the winner will be drawn.


----------



## myingling

Me I do like 1.5 in square blanks but when I buy turning blanks I try to get the most bang for my buck ,,most of my calls work out to 3.5 or in long so a 7 in blanks would be nice could get 2 calls from one blank and on tubeless grunt call the 7 in blank or a 7.5 would work out realy nice ,
,Keep up the good work


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls

Blank sizes I use for most calls are 1.5 sq x 3" for duck calls and 1.5 sq x 8" for grunt calls.


----------



## Kevin

That dark copper blank is awesome. Wish I could make pm blank similar to that but my casting experience is limited. It'll be fun to try though - very nice blank Chris! They all are but that one is a jewel.


----------



## bearmanric

1.5 here my blanks are 2 to 3 long. 7 inchs I could get a few calls out of. Cant wait to try some soon. Love Myingling pot calls sweet. Rick


----------



## Xcallmaker

Most duck call maker use 1.5 x 1.5 x 3" or maybe 3.5" in length, That being said alot of call makers may use up to 1-5/8 x 1-5/8 x 3" or 3.5" in length. These are for barrels of duck, crow, goose, predator calls. Now to consider the insert which is much smaller in size usually no more than 1-1/8 x 1-1/8 x 4-1/4.
which would mean if your making 7" or 8" blanks of maybe 1-3/4 x 1-3/4 your going to have alot of waste when you turn the insert down to about 1-1/8. I believe if you want to get the most bang for your buck and least amount of waste then consider two sizes for game call makers. One size for barrels and one size for inserts.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Chris - Great contest and awesome blanks. I think the black and gold on the maple is my fav. Stunning work!
Scott


----------



## RW Mackey

Chris, nobody has mentioned pot call blanks, 4x4x1 is plenty big, some folks cut them 1 1/8" to 1 1/4" thick, I don't believe anyone needs that thick. I think your new size of 1.75 x 1.75 x 7 will work for most
Reed calls. I like my Grunt blanks a little longer, about 8", I like a finished call around 7" and use a 3/4" tennon, so 8" works best for them.
Great blanks as usual, let me know when you have some of the larger ones available. Those black/ gold, and dark brown/ copper are killer.

Roy


----------



## bald9eagle

4x4x1 is all I use right now but owl hooters and grunt calls are next on the list. I bought the reeds just yesterday and have tons of osage waiting for a trial run. Eventually I am going to PM you with a request for some black cherry burl I have that needs some help. If you have the ability to do 4x1 circles that would be awesome.


----------



## justturnin

I think where I am at this point is growing a bit more than expected 

I will keep all blanks at 1.75"sq to accommodate the most folks. Then I was thinking of at least four different length.

2.25" - 2.50" (Predator)
4" (Duck, Predator, Crow)
6.5" - Doing away with for the 8" instead
8" (Grunts, trumpets)
And I will keep a 4"sq(rd) x 1" for pots (may bump it to 1.25 where I have control of it)

Did I miss anything? Would this work for you guys?


I would love to get more feedback from other callers. Than ks everyone for what you have given so far.


----------



## justturnin

Here is the order so far. 

1. goslin99
2. myingling
3. jwtcustomgamecalls
4. bearmanric
5. Xcallmaker
6. RW Mackey
7. bald9eagle
8. NX95240
9. Wildthings
10. Eaglea1


Ten people have provided feedback. If I get up to 15 I will add a second winner.


----------



## nx95240

if you do pot blanks make sure it is 1" with very little cutting . I like to buy 5/4 bd because 1" rough doesnot work for me. and trumpet I make my blanks 6 3/4 " heck If u need more size let me know I use a lot of different one


----------



## Wildthings

I like the size of your round pot blanks - they are a little larger than 4" which when I true them on the lathe and use a 3.5 slate there is a little more meat on the outer rim!!

I think you got the length sizes down for the rest of the calls even though I think 1.5" would suffice for most of my calls instead of the 1.75"

(you didn't think I was gonna miss out on this didjya)


----------



## eaglea1

For me , I like the the 1.5"sq. x 7" for grunt calls. 
But I can make use of blocks that are 8 or 9" sq. x 3" as well. 
For pots I use a 4-1/4" sq. x min of 1".
Anybody mention strikers, I like them 1"sq.x 9" 
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## justturnin

35 minutes to go before this closes and I draw the weiner


----------



## justturnin

I don't have a way to video it but I will take a snapshot of my desktop showing the time and random number generator.


----------



## ironman123

Hey Chris, I am not a call maker per say. I just wanted to say you are doing great. Keep up the good work.

Ray


----------



## justturnin

ironman123 said:


> Hey Chris, I am not a call maker per say. I just wanted to say you are doing great. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Ray



Thanks Ray, God is good and has blessed us greatly. Even in a time where we think we need when we come out we realize we never did.


----------



## justturnin

And the winner is #3 jwtcustomgamecalls

Thank you everyone for providing feedback. Now to go build me some molds.

[attachment=30060]


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls

Woo hoo!!! Awesome. Thanks for the contest and opportunity to play!!! I'd like the second piece, the black locust burl!! Thanks again.


----------



## myingling

Congrats to the winner ,,,Chirs puts out some fine blanks [/u]


----------



## bearmanric

Congrats on win to. Going to be watching for call blanks Will be buying some. Rick


----------



## NCWoodArt

Consider 1.5" x 9" or better for Turkey Trumpets. These blanks would make an awesome looking trumpet. i will be posting a how to on making them yourself in next couple days. i need to finish up some commited jobs first.

Bill


----------



## justturnin

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Consider 1.5" x 9" or better for Turkey Trumpets. These blanks would make an awesome looking trumpet. i will be posting a how to on making them yourself in next couple days. i need to finish up some commited jobs first.
> 
> Bill



9" seems a little long for trumpets. Trumpets are actually what got me started and the length most were after were the 6.5". I figured the 8" would meet their needs and give a little more wiggle room.


----------



## NCWoodArt

I use the extra length as my waste block for work holding during the profiling & boring 8" would work but i would have to redefine my process.


----------



## justturnin

aerocustomsexotics said:


> I use the extra length as my waste block for work holding during the profiling & boring 8" would work but i would have to redefine my process.



Makes sense. I wonder if casting some dry waste wood on the ends could help out. So if you need a 7" total call and I "glued" a 2" waste block to use that way you are not using nice wood and casting as waste.


----------

